# If you CAn HELP PLEASE DO



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

A friend at the trap club let me barrow his baikal double barrel bought it used for 350. I know it has only been shot less then 100 times because it is factory stiff. It fits me perfect and I love the gun. He has offered it to me for the price he paid for it which was 350. I want to know if I should jump on this deal with a payment plan or pass it up. If any of you have a firearm price book the model of the gun is IZH-27EМ-1C sporting. If you have owned one of these guns tell me what you think because I really would rather not waste 350 bucks.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I seriously doubt that your money would be wasted. Baikal shotguns are built like tanks, and mechanical failures are rare. If it shoots well for you, and feels good, go for it. It can be rare to find a gun with those qualities, no matter the manufacturer. The fit and finish isn't in the same league with the higher priced guns, but that's not really the bottom line. Is it? To ease the stifness of the action, coat the pivot with JB Bore compound, and open and close the gun a thousand times while you watch TV. She'll be smooth as silk. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

Thankyou very much. I have noticed since I am the only one who has the shot the gun that with each round it becomes smoother and smoother. Well thankyou for your post and I think I just bought myself my first o/u trap gun


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Price depends. A quick look on gunbroker shows only 2 that sold. 1 for $265 with a blued receiver and one for mid $300s with silver receiver. I'd try for $300-$325 and see what he says.


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

Yea, but I get the case with it and the case is like 60 bucks. It has a silver I wonder if its the same model?


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

I took off the fore arm and inside I found what looked like saw dust.


----------

